# Herb and marijuana anxiety



## lerroywick (Aug 2, 2019)

Herb and marijuana anxiety

They said that medical cannabis is very effective when it comes to anxiety. At first I was doubtful so I started doing my own research and read articles about marijuana. I found out that each marijuana strain has different uses for different diseases.  This one is very effective when it comes to stress and mild anxiety. Let me hear your two cents with this.thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2019)

I removed the link that looked like Spam.

While different strains do help different things, each person is different and reacts differently.  If you are looking for something to combat anxiety, you are probably wanting something on the indica side.  Sativa dominant strains can increase anxiety and cause paranoia in some people.


----------



## key2life (Aug 2, 2019)

The key is in THG's first sentence - "each person is different and reacts differently."  I personally only get anxious or paranoid on indicas, and never on sativas.  Been that way since I started smoking in 1971, but I never understood it until I started growing.  There are no absolutes and everyone is wired a little differently.


----------



## Aksarben (Aug 2, 2019)

I made up a CBD Tincture for my wife, and figured if she took .75ml  of it (30 ml bottle) it will give her about 9mg of CBD  IF  the Pink Kush CBD 30:1 was around 18% CBD.  She says she gets "anxiety" at that dose and backed down to .5 ml.  She does not notice the anxiety when she takes the CBD Tincture with the   Phantom OG capsules I made up for her.  She is thinking that the THC might mitigate the CBD so that she does not end up with a panic attack or anxiety.    Is better as a combination of THC and CBD? 
Also I use MCT oil in the capsule with her Phantom OG  (40mg flower - decarboxylated)  so that it should be more bio-available.   Wondering about adding ground pepper (just a bit)  into the capsule to help with uptake.  Pepper increases the bio-availability of Turmeric some 2000%  so thinking it may also help with CBD or THC.


----------



## James Janer (Aug 3, 2019)

lerroywick said:


> Herb and marijuana anxiety
> 
> They said that medical cannabis is very effective when it comes to anxiety. At first I was doubtful so I started doing my own research and read articles about marijuana. I found out that each marijuana strain has different uses for different diseases.  This one is very effective when it comes to stress and mild anxiety. Let me hear your two cents with this.thanks



Yes. A few strain of medical cannabis really help reduce stress and anxiety, relieve pain, and more. You can find different CBD products that might be effective for you too. Perhaps you can also learn to grow your own plant if you find these products helpful and useful.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 3, 2019)

I’ve read that pepper can help reduce the feeling of anxiety brought on by too much thc...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2019)

Aksarban, I think you are making a huge mistake assuming that the 30:1 is really 30:1.  I and everyone I know that had their "high CBD" strains tested, came away disappointed in the small amount of CBD that was actually present.  I would be more inclined to believe that she is experiencing the anxiety from the THC and not the CBD.

Do you actually _know _that pepper helps with uptake of cannabinoids?  Cannabis is not turmeric and may react entirely differently.


----------



## Aksarben (Aug 5, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do you actually _know _that pepper helps with uptake of cannabinoids? Cannabis is not turmeric and may react entirely differently.


It's speculation about the black pepper, as I stated in the thread I was "wondering"  and "thinking" as in pondering, also inquiring,  as to whether it my be useful for added bioavailability.   Read in another site that olive oil, canola oils etc are nice carriers, but actual Coconut Oil and/or MCT oil are much better at bioavailability as they have a large amount of saturated fat, like butter.

I do realize that this Pink Kush CBD 30:1  is not 30% CBD, and may not be overly high.  I was figuring around 18% at best. ... probably south of that number a ways.   We have a lab in Kalamazoo that can test for CBD and THC but they won't take it from me, only from a Med. Marijuana card holder or a caregiver (probably would take it from a dispensary).   I'll have to find someone that has a card to go with me to Kalamazoo to actually "see" what this stuff  might actually be in CBD.

When she uses the CBD tincture with the decarboxylated Phantom OG capsule, she says she does not get that anxiety.    I have also read someplace that CBD is a great mitigation of over consuming of marijuana THC.  It will "soften" it's effects somewhat., hence why breeders were breeding more plants to have tiny amounts of CBD compared to large amounts of THC.   I understand from the research that is is for a better high .


----------



## AbigailBerry (Nov 5, 2020)

Marijuana not always is good for anxiety, but here are many natural medication for the anxiety, alike to marijuana


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

Ok, what?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

I heard chewing the leaf of the coco plant works wonders


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2020)

so does snorting meth...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 5, 2020)

Freebase or go home!

All jokes aside, some people do get anxiety related to cannabis consumption. It isn't for everyone, but it certainly is for me. I'll smoke theirs for them.


----------



## Aksarben (Dec 7, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Aksarban, I think you are making a huge mistake assuming that the 30:1 is really 30:1. I and everyone I know that had their "high CBD" strains tested, came away disappointed in the small amount of CBD that was actually present.


I had the Pink Kush CBD 30:1 tested at a lab in Kalamazoo.  Seems it is not high in CBD at 18% but neither is it high in THC.  Lab results came back at 5.95% CBD and 0.2% THC, so let's round to 6 on the CBD   6 X 5 = 30 and 5 X 0.2 = 1  so pretty close to a 30:1 ratio.   It should actually pass as a hemp plant at that level (0.2%)  Hemp is defined as anything less than 0.3% THC and Marijuana is any cannabis that has a total of greater than 0.3% THC  (which is an arbitrary number made up by a Canadian researcher and is more or less .... meaningless) 

As far as addiction to Cannabis (Marijuana)  I have been taking some cannabis since Jan of 2019.  I do not have the great urge to "have" to have some.  Never.   I take a  capsule that amounts to about 5mg of THC in decarboxilated herb pretty much every night.  Helps me sleep and my sleep apnea is gone.  I lost weight from 240 lbs down to 178 lbs since Jan 2019, I have not had to take any Tramdol for back pain or strain from doing snow removal and other intense chores.  My diabetes has diminished considerably to the point I rarely take any diabetic medicine now.  My Doctor could not beiieve my A1c tests.  I have grown more than "we" can possibly use in a single year, so i give it to some of my friends to try out and enjoy.

I take some form every day, usually about 1 hour before bed.  I get the dry mouth but put up with it.  I feel very relaxed and if I get up in the night to go to the bathroom I know it's effect because of the unsteadiness of my walk.  However, I am well aware of my surroundings, no slurred speech or other such actions.       I personally don't feel it is addictive like nicotine, but more like having coffee every day to wake up.  Actually caffeine  is probably more addictive to me.  Some people have lower thresholds of addiction.  Your consideration of it puts you light of a special awareness of it and that is an advantage.   If you do take it, do so and then stop completely after a few weeks and see if it has this "affect" of you needing it or is you just "miss" it.  There is a definite difference between need and want.  I like to use it every night, not because I need to, but because I want to.   Ultimately, you alone will be the ultimate judge as that which affects you will always be different from that which affects me.

There is one other thought you might consider.  RAW  marijuana (fresh flower) is mostly THCa, which is wonderful for anti inflammatory  but has little to no " high" associated with it.  My wife takes the raw form during the day and is still able to mow the lawn without the feeling of relaxed or other effects one gets from smoking/vaping/ingesting cooked forms of it.   In fact, the raw form is about 200X more anti inflammatory than regular NSAIDS.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2020)

Interesting.  I guess I'm not really high and relaxed. However, I could sleep better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

@Aksarben ?
Can we ask what strain you are using You quoted "  I have been taking some cannabis since Jan of 2019. "
Was it the same Pink Kush?  Thank You


----------



## Aksarben (Dec 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @Aksarben ?
> Can we ask what strain you are using You quoted "  I have been taking some cannabis since Jan of 2019. "
> Was it the same Pink Kush?  Thank You


Yes.  i do not take Pink Kush as it is.  I raised it for my wife for the CBD and then she discovered that too much CBD can give her anxiety, and anymore i decarb 2 g of Pink Kush CBD 30:1 Auto along with 1 gram Purple Kush 1:1 (about 5-7 % THC and 4-5% roughly CBD) grind up fine and give just a few mg of it to the 2 dogs we have in the morning for their itching and well being.   

First off, all that I grow and have is Autoflower of specific strains.   So if I reference a strain, it an Auto unless I mention that it is something give to me from a friend that grows regular photo period cannabis.
At night I take either Gelatto #33 (est. 23% THC) or Zkittlez (est. 25%) Also  there is some GS Cookies, Strawberry Cheesecake, and a few others.   Mostly it is the Gellato #33 or Zkittlez.

I take about 50 mg of Decarboxylated cannabis in a gelatin capsule 00 ,  along with 1 drops of CBDistillery 1000mg (30ml) CBD  Each drop is 0.8mg so 2 drops gives me 1.6mg of CBD along with what ever the THC is in either of the two strains.    Then I add 7 drops of cold pressed Hemp oil (I get from Canada via Amazon).  I feel the oil helps the body to assimilate the herb a bit better.  Hemp oil, in and of itself, is quite nutricious, so I could add more with no bad effects.  Hemp oil contains Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids, but can't be used in cooking due to it's lower cooking temp (also says so on the bottle).    

So, just for simpllicity, I round down to THC content of 20%  for either.  At 50 mg that amounts to 10mg of THC.   A little math if you're scratching your head: 
1000 mg = 1 gram and 10% = 100mg/gram so 20% equals 200mg / gram  take 200 divide by 1000 (a gram) and you get 0.2   so  1 mg @ 20% = .2mg  .2mg X 1000 = 200mg.   It is easier to think (for me anyway) that what ever the % is, I look at it in mg/mg.  so 20% is .2 mg/mg  (move the decimal 2 places to the left  so 20% is 0.20 now or .2mg   Now 10mg of herb containing 20% THC will contain .2 X 10 or 2 mg  and 25mg is 25 X .2 = 5mg.  Which means that double that to 50mg of cannabis @ 20% would mean .2 X 50 = 10mg of THC  per capsule.  

If I had it analyzed at a lab and it came back 21% or say 18%  I could dial in the EXACT amount a lot better, but as is, and since it costs $60 per test I just try to estimate given the amounts that are shown when I bought the seed.  MUCH variables in growing and harvesting, but I use that number, conservatively, as a starting point.   I generally make up only a couple capsules at what I "think" is the actual percentage and how much THC I am shooting for and give it a trial.   I dial back if there is too much 'buzz" or any anxiety feelings and increase if there is little effect in regards to relaxing, dry mouth,  unstable walking etc.   It is what I have found to be useful to me.  10mg might be too much for you, or not nearly enough.   Eating (consuming) cannabis with THC gives a lot longer effect than does smoking or vaping, as well as a slightly different metabolic "high".  

I have a dry herb vape device, a Crafty+ by Storz & Bickel, that I have used at times, even in conjunction with taking oral herb.  Generally I take 2 or 3 long deep draws of the vapor of that Crafty+ and within a minute or 3  I can tell that it has an effect.  This is just prior to getting into bed.  After the inhaled portion has somewhat dwindled down the consumed herb (capsule) will now have dissolved and be effective for a much longer period.  Inhaled generally lasts 2-3 hours, but consumed capsules can stick with me pretty much all night.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 8, 2020)

AbigailBerry said:


> Personally to me, I am afraid of getting addicted to it, but I am against painkillers and anti-depressants as well. During the pandemic I had a pretty rough time, no work, no social life, not anything at all, that's when I had my first anxiety attacks, and it is terrifying, that's why I called my psychologist, after a long talk, and telling him about my issues, he suggested me trying red vein kratom that relaxes your mind and body, and after a little research, I understood that it is something like cannabis, just easier and with no addiction, so if you are like me, try it.


Man, I would say they are very, very different things. I personally would avoid the kratom. 

Have you tried cannabis yet? If so, what form? Did you smoke it, eat it drink it, take a capsule?


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

This is a marijuana site.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

AbigailBerry said:


> Personally to me, I am afraid of getting addicted to it, but I am against painkillers and anti-depressants as well. During the pandemic I had a pretty rough time, no work, no social life, not anything at all, that's when I had my first anxiety attacks




If you are so concerned about addiction you should stay away from the crap you are selling.  Be warned.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Cannapoop (Jan 25, 2022)

Anxiety is a feeling of worry, tension, nervousness, or fear relating to a specific event or situation. People with anxiety often also experience some physical symptoms, including an increased heartbeat or sweating.Cannabis sativa is a plant. People use the flower, the leaves, and even the seed oil, for recreational and medicinal Trusted Source purposes. By using this medicine, you can cure from this disease.Aside from the recreational effects, there are several potential health benefits of CBD and THC, including the possible treatment of anxiety.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 25, 2022)

If I had it analyzed at a lab and it came back 21% or say 18% I could dial in the EXACT amount a lot better, but as is, and since it costs $60 per test

This was something you had said above, and I was just wondering where at and how do we send our samples so to speak to see how much THC we made it to.


----------

